# clamp cover plates



## picopegajoso

Hola a todos. Estoy intentando traducir la siguiente frase:
*Snap clamp cover plates in place.*
Mi intento:
*Encaje las placas de cubierta de las abrazaderas en sus lugares.  
*
Aquí está el documento de que viene la frase. 

¡Mil gracias!


----------



## Go Blue

Ajuste las placas abrazaderas de cubierta en su lugar.   (?)

Saludos,

Janet


----------



## picopegajoso

Hello, Janet:

Does the term "placas abrazaderas" work for "clamp cover plates" then?


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Me quedo más bien con tu intento, picopegajoso.

Para mí, se trata de las _placas de cobertura_  (o protecciones, o simplemente cubiertas) _de los clamps_.

*Clamp*, en este contexto, no sé si lo traduciría como _abrazadera_. Más bien me parece que sería una mordaza, o una fijación, o sujeción, o algo así. No termino de encontrar la palabra exacta o más adecuada.


_Edito: _y coincido también en _encajar_ para *snap*, ya que se refiere a que van a presión. Podría ser también _encastrar_, o _colocar a presión_.


----------



## Go Blue

Thank you Kauna Matata - I learn something new everyday - it's so nice to share and get advice from native speakers!


----------



## picopegajoso

Yes, thanks a million, Hakuna! 

Supongo que este ejemplo ilustra una paradoja del idioma inglés. Independientemente de la cantidad que tenga el idioma, a veces una sola palabra puede referirse a una amplia gama de objetos/conceptos/etcétera.

Busqué "clamp" en glosarios de terminología automotriz, y encontré los siguientes términos:
*grampa sujetadora
grampa de sujeción
grapa sujetadora
grapa de sujeción*

Creo que "grapa de sujeción" sería la mejor opción, leí un manual en que se ha traducido como "clamping plate".

Mi "mulligan":
*Encaje/Encastre/Coloque a presión las cubiertas de las grapas de sujeción en sus lugares.  *


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
En efecto, hay muchos tipos de "grapas" que en castellano sólo llamamos grapas pero que tienen enormes diferencias cuando las ves fisicamente.
También son llamadas ganchos, clips, grapas, garras, abrazaderas, etc.
Tu traducción estaba bien excepto por lo de abrazadera, como ya te había dicho HakunaMatata.
En la última, "Coloque a presión", hace énfasis del procedimiento pero me parece que describe una circunstancia obvia, por lo que en los manuales sólo encontrarás "Encaje/Coloque".
De forma coloquial a las "cubiertas" cuando son medianas o grandes se les llama "Capuchones" y cuando son pequeñas como monedas se les llama "Tapones".
"Encaje los capuchones de las grapas de sujeción en sus lugares".
"Cubra con los capuchones las grapas".
Un abrazo.


----------



## rodelu2

Se refiere a montar las tapas (cover plates) en su lugar mediante las abrazaderas. El resultado de operar los clamps (abrazaderas, broches, sujetadores, elementos de fijación) es a lo que se refiere el original cuando dice  *clamp*, el sujetar la tapa mediante los clamps es el verbo "to clamp", y el accionamiento de las clamps es un movimiento mecánico brusco (*snap*) posiblemente mediante algo similar a una palanca y la placa (cubierta, tapa) será _clampeada_ (sorry!) en su llugar con ese accionamiento rápido. Mi sugerencia que poco se aproxima al original: *"Fije la tapa cerrando las abrazaderas" .   *
http://sharkshifter.com/zc/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=9 ver allí parte RC0202, cuarto lugar hacia abajo.


----------



## Go Blue

Thank you rodelu2 - I actually understand!  Great explanation.


----------



## picopegajoso

Hola, rodelu:

Gracias por tu ayuda. 

Lo difícil (y lo confuso) es que en el documento sí se refiere al uso de una abrazadera. 

¿Podría escribirse como *Fije la tapa de las grapas de sujeción cerrando las abrazaderas*?

Muchas gracias a todos de nuevo.


----------



## Mastoc

rodelu2 said:


> Mi sugerencia que poco se aproxima al original: *"Fije la tapa cerrando las abrazaderas" . *


Este texto sugeriría que se usan las abrazaderas para fijar la tapa, y lo que en realidad quiere significar el texto es, como dice Hakuna, que hay que colocar las tapas de las abrazaderas.
Cada una de las abrazaderas (y aquí también coincido con Hakuna en que abrazaderas no sería el término correcto) tiene una tapa que se coloca a presión, de allí el término snap.


----------



## rodelu2

¿Podría escribirse como *Fije la tapa de las grapas de sujeción cerrando las abrazaderas*?

*Si* el cover plate cubre la (las) abrazaderas, es correcto, siempre y cuando existan ambas, *abrazaderas y grapas* en el dispositivo en cuestión; si no existen las dos pierde fidelidad la traducción. Del reducido texto de tu original no parece desprenderse que existan ambas; la única forma (para mí) de salir de dudas es una foto del dispositivo.


----------



## picopegajoso

That's where my doubts arise. 

The text refers to the cover plates, the clamp jaw and the bolt and washer collectively as the "Clamp Jaw System." The cover plate *does *cover the clamp jaw . (Hahaha, now I'm going to have to start another thread on that sentence.) 

The Vise Grip Clamp (commercial name) is used to help secure (clamp) the truck cover's aluminum rail to the edges of the truck bed. The Clamp Jaw System is then tightened so that the truck cover is securely fastened/clamped to the truck bed. However, the text _*doesn't *_ state that one uses the Vice Grip Clamp in order to snap the clamp cover plates into place.


----------



## phadera

thank you !


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Creo que rodelu2 está en un error, ya que en la página que se menciona el término dice "Reinstallation...", y en la siguiente página están las instrucciones para desmontar, "Removal...". Aquí se ven las dos partes, las cubiertas y las pinzas, grapas,etc., que es de lo que se habla.
Tu traducción picopegajoso, no está mal excepto por el término abrazadera.
Otra más: Coloque en su lugar las cubiertas de las grapas.
Un abrazo.


----------

